
San Francisco Homeless Count and Survey 2019 Executive Summary [pdf] - koolba
http://hsh.sfgov.org/wp-content/uploads/FINAL-PIT-Executive-Summary-2019-San-Francisco.pdf
======
vkaku
The way I read it:

TL;DR - Jobs are stressing people out mentally and financially

1\. We need more jobs, and with lesser trauma; Why do jobs have to stress the
heck out of people?

2\. SFO needs 3X shelters to accomodate the current population, and may be
something the city can fix now. It needs to do whatever it already is doing,
billing the biggest companies within the city, to cross subsidize the rents.

3\. The number of people suffering from alcohol and drug abuse is only 18% of
the population, and there are indeed other factors attributing to homelessness
in the city.

